# I plan to breed my Maltese



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

I purchased a little girl six months ago full registration and a nice pedigree. My question is what do I need to do before I breed her she is Nine months old I plan to breed her in a year to a year in a half. And how do I go about finding a nice stud for her. I want a really nice boy Im hoping to keep a pup if Im lucky enough to get a show quality the rest would be sold limited registration.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

First thing you need to do is get her championship.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on your new baby!! 

Honestly, your best bet here is having the breeder you bought her from help you with stud service. Have you thought about showing this girl? That would make things easiest for you to find a quality stud, is demonstrating a commitment to showing and bettering the breed. Otherwise, you might have a problem finding good breeders willing to share their nice champion boys with you.

Good luck!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

It seems you are hoping to show the puppies. Have you considered showing the dam first? Is she show quality? Has anyone evaluated her? If she is show quality then I think showing is a great way to meet breeders, learn from them and to prove your girl to prospective stud owners. If she is not show quality herself, you would be much better off starting looking for a show dog from an ethical breeder to get your start in the show world before you jump into breeding. 

I have owned Maltese for 20 years and just bred my first litter this year. So I am supportive of ethical breeders. Those of us who adore this breed recognize the very important role breeders play in the future of our beloved Maltese. I bought my first show dog in 2007, finished him in 2009. Bought my first show girl in 2009 and finished her last fall. She had her first litter of puppies last Spring. I am so glad I took the "long road" to breeding because I have learned so much along the way. I still have a lot to learn. There is so much that goes into this; it really is a true avocation, totally absorbing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree with what others have posted  

Important key is also to have a mentor to help you through this all. 

All the best!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There is a big show in Indio, Ca which is about 4.5 hrs from you in January - you should try to come! I'll introduce you around to other exhibitors and you can bring your girl. Really, just getting out there and to the shows and meeting people is the best way to do this. Let me know if you'd like more info!! I'll be happy to help  The breed needs more exhibitors!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

*too big*

While her coat is beautiful and jer pigment is great her top line is nice and so is her rear but she is 8pounds . I suspect because she has international champions in her back ground they are bigger in europe. Her parents are only 5 and6pounds so showing hee is not an option.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

gypsyqueen said:


> While her coat is beautiful and jer pigment is great her top line is nice and so is her rear but she is 8pounds . I suspect because she has international champions in her back ground they are bigger in europe. Her parents are only 5 and6pounds so showing hee is not an option.


Does she look huge or is she just solid? Even larger, it can still be a good idea to show her for the experience. What lines does she have behind her?


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

She has. Richelieus, rhapsody, marcris, candlewyck


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You got her from Ritzy Maltese, didn't you? As Stacy mentioned last night, your breeder is your best source if you are determined to breed her. I think Birgit and Dian Lynch/Midis work together. Dian is a wonderful mentor if you want to try to show her. She could also evaluate her for both showing and breeding.

A nice pedigree is just a starting point and does not mean that a Maltese should be bred. The show ring is the best place to determine that.

Just an FYI, if she is already eight pounds at nine months she might even get a little bigger.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am puzzled by this. She is only nine months old and weighs 8 pounds, but your breeder gave you unlimited registration? I was under the impression that you had to sign a contract promising to show her if you had unlimited registration. Of course, I am just a pet person, but I would like to know how you get unlimited registration. I'm just curious. I'm also a little curious about why you are asking us these questions, when you could be talking with her breeder. As far as I know, breeders stay in very close contact when they place a dog who may carry on their line. Please don't take offense, I don't mean to be critical...I just want to learn.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sylie said:


> I am puzzled by this. She is only nine months old and weighs 8 pounds, but your breeder gave you unlimited registration? I was under the impression that you had to sign a contract promising to show her if you had unlimited registration. Of course, I am just a pet person, but I would like to know how you get unlimited registration. I'm just curious. I'm also a little curious about why you are asking us these questions, when you could be talking with her breeder. As far as I know, breeders stay in very close contact when they place a dog who may carry on their line. Please don't take offense, I don't mean to be critical...I just want to learn.


:goodpost:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> You got her from Ritzy Maltese, didn't you? As Stacy mentioned last night, your breeder is your best source if you are determined to breed her. I think Birgit and Dian Lynch/Midis work together. Dian is a wonderful mentor if you want to try to show her. She could also evaluate her for both showing and breeding.
> 
> A nice pedigree is just a starting point and does not mean that a Maltese should be bred. The show ring is the best place to determine that.
> 
> Just an FYI, if she is already eight pounds at nine months she might even get a little bigger.



I just visited Ritzy Maltese web-site. It says "puppies sold with limited registration or show contract."

I've never seen a reputable breeder do otherwise. Gypsy must have a show contract.

Is over 7 pounds a disqualification?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

No, they can be shown over 7 lbs. 4-6 lbs is just preferable. There should be a contract. Breeders don't just give out unlimited papers and let you do as you please.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Did you see where I asked if you wanted to come to a show to meet people? Just let me know!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

When is the Indio show, Stacy? I would love to come if I am able!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Did you see where I asked if you wanted to come to a show to meet people? Just let me know!


That's an offer to good to refuse! Stacy would be an excellent mentor!


----------



## gypsyqueen (Nov 9, 2008)

Im always in contact with Briggitte and I bought her for show but if she didnt pan out she is still breeding quality. But I would love to come to a show as I use to show yorkies and shar peis 25 yrs ago I hope to show again. I only showed in Hawaii but now Im in the mainland I would love to get wet again.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> When is the Indio show, Stacy? I would love to come if I am able!


Oh that would be great! The Indio show is Jan 5-8 at the Empire Equestrian Park and Polo Field. It's a HUGE show and the 5th and 6th are a toy speciality then 7th and 8th is an all breed show. It's a long drive for us (about 6 hrs) but it's one of my favorite shows so we make the long drive. Always love a show where they have multiple cocktail booths and valet parking :thumbsup:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh see, that's why I asked. I thought that the whole purpose of showing was to determine that the dog or bitch fit the breed standard and was suitable to breed and continue the standard. Interesting to learn new information. I hope to learn more by viewing this interesting thread.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I agree, Stacy is awesome at what she does, so she can be an awesome mentor 

I also liked the solid or just huge question that Stacy pointed out. Your little one might be just solid, so not too big? My two range between the 8-ish lb and 9-ish. They are not huge in size (their height is 8" from shoulder to ground), they got short legs but are just solid in built.

I would go to the show that Stacy mentioned about if I were you 

All the best


----------

